# Just Wanted To Check In



## Firehawk (Jul 26, 2015)

Good evening, just wanted to check in and say hello. My name is Jason, late 30's and I joined b/c my buddy purchased a 2013 Outback 301BQ late last year that had only been used maybe 3 times and is in great condition. I am trying to help him out with general maintenance, fixing problems, learning how to use/ fix everything, all that fun stuff. I also normally tow it with my 2015 Chevy 2500 4DR LWB 2WD gasser. So far we have taken it out a few times and we learn a handful of things every time.

Our closest and easiest destination is Brazos Bend State park, I would recommend it to anyone and it's even better in late spring when everything is in bloom.

I look forward to a lot of questions and learning a lot more about RV's as I have electrical, plumbing, mechanics, etc, etc, knowledge but I am totally new to RV's. So far I have already picked up quite a few great tips off the forums and anything I come across I will share.

I added a few pics- 2 of Brazos Bend and one of the truck and the RV~

http://i.imgur.com/eHQMlS4.jpg
http://imgur.com/PrWLUMV.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/OWbZTUH.jpg

Take care~ Jason in Houston


----------



## deepvee16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Firehawk said:


> Good evening, just wanted to check in and say hello. My name is Jason, late 30's and I joined b/c my buddy purchased a 2013 Outback 301BQ late last year that had only been used maybe 3 times and is in great condition. I am trying to help him out with general maintenance, fixing problems, learning how to use/ fix everything, all that fun stuff. I also normally tow it with my 2015 Chevy 2500 4DR LWB 2WD gasser. So far we have taken it out a few times and we learn a handful of things every time.
> 
> Our closest and easiest destination is Brazos Bend State park, I would recommend it to anyone and it's even better in late spring when everything is in bloom.
> 
> ...


----------



## Firehawk (Jul 26, 2015)

What does the YouTube comment mean?


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

I'm guessing he means he gets a lot of information / help from Youtube also.

Hello Fellow Texan... Just south of Dallas here.

Welcome to Outbackers... 
We've been in an Outback for a few years now, Holler if you ever have any questions!

Bryan


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Welcome to Outbackers Jason!


----------

